# Knicker Watch Brigade 2007!



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Attention Captain Amanda speaking here  !

Last year's Knicker Watch Brigade had many successful comrades who returned to civvy street with their new recruits.  It is now time to recruit again to stand together and fight the enemy that is Captain Red!

It is 11 dpo now for me and I feel the enemy is near and I shall stand tall with my weapon of mass destruction by my side (HPT) to fight against the war against Captain Red.

I am currently recruiting for new recruits(and any old recruits who are still around) for Operation Pantswatch to forge a war again this enemy.  We shall not be defeated!!

NB Please check any nearest toilet for anyone else who might be interested in Operation Pantswatch...

Over and out, let the battle commence!!

Troops, stand at ease 

xxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Greetings captain Amanda
I wonder if I could enlist in your army? I had ET on Tuesday and am already a loony!
Would love to have other comrades who will help me fight the horrible AF witch.
I can provide catapults and pea-shooters.
Will I do??
Yours,
Leuitenant Pobby xx


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Welcome!  The more the merrier.  Looks like it's just you and me at the moment.  I've only 2 days left until I release the weapon of mass destruction.  Fingers crossed...

Any other recruits out there?


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Captain Amanda ,

Read your post with interest. In the past I have deployed the weapon of mass destruction with little success!







In fact it only seems to infuriate the enemy and increase the ferocity of her attack and I limp off brutally injured and bleeding.









Current attack confusing! I am day 26 of a usual 25 day cycle. Have been having symptoms so unleashed the mother of all weapons this morning. Despite being a BFN have not encountered any reprisal attacks so far.







Have flown many recon missions to the loo throughout the day and nothing to report so far.

Would love to join you knicker watch brigade.

Love Private Kerry


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

jo here reporting for action captain! am now a day late and am going crazy waiting for the horrid witch to arrive. 

even had a dream the other night about me fighting off a demon who was trying to stab my in the tummy and i kept screaming at it not to kill my baby!     spooky!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello Private kerry, Jo and Captain Redpepper
Hope you are all feeling well and not going too  
I am feeling pre-menstrual as hell.. have a fancy to knock dp over the head with a candlestick and bury him under the patio...not that we have one!!    
Just been to a chiropracter to see to my terrible back ache so feel better that I have got the ball rolling.
cramps not as bad today but not properley gone away.
Hope the witch stays away for everyone over the weekend!
Love Leutenant Pobby xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello Comrades,

Think the enemy has me well and truly within her sights. Have started spotting this afternoon. Damn the witch.

Yours, Private Kerry. xxx


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Privates gather round, 

Our platoon is growing as we speak.  Just a quick round robin of required uniform - nice fluffy pyjamas.  Other equipment to be passed around - chocolate, stress ball (or anything else you can squeeze) for times when you want to squeeze the head of the nearest person to you.  

My report so far I'm 13dpo and either tomorrow or the day after I will release the HPT, stand back everyone.  Technically, no other information to ascertain how far the enemy is.

WARNING:  the weapon of mass destruction (HPT) should be used strictly as guided as misuse can lead to mass self-destruction (and a court marshall from myself   )

Anyone, lets see troops:

Private Holly - you have shown strength and courage...should you be truly shot down by the enemy take a rest in civvy street and you're more than welcome to provide background information for the current comrades at the front line on Operation Pantswatch.  PS very impressed by the smileys (where did you get them?)

Lieutenant Pobby - I see you are a fiesty one!   We'll send you out on the frontlines with that level of PMT you'll destroy everything in sight.  Fingers crossed Captain Red doesn't capture you.  

Hi Jo, welcome...yes you truly seem like you're going  , step up alongside us and we'll see how we get along.. 

Over and out for now...

Captain Amanda


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Captain Amanda,

Private Sarah reporting for duty. Despite all attempts to resist the call I have find myself irresistably drawn to join your brigade of unmerry women. All the evidence points to an enemy assault early next week, yet the enemy must have drugged me or something because there is a part of me that hopes she will not arrive. 

I will remain vigilant and report any attacks immediately. We must keep security tight especially on this bank holiday weekend when it is too easy to let your guard down. 

If the enemy does not arrive by Sunday I will employ Weapon of Mass destruction ... wish me luck

Keep a close watch all, make operation pantswatch be a success

Sarah


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Morning! Reporting for duty!!! 
Greetings sarah..we are happy you have enlisted to operation pantswatch as they say safety in numbers!! Sarah, I am hoping I can help keep the enemy away until Sunday and that your weapon of mass destruction will be a success..please report back to base with any developments..god speed to you!
My high levels of PMT remain unabated , dp & me rowed last night, now he going to football...  this will give me a lot of time on the front line and I will fight tooth and nail in my fluffy p'J's to ensure the enemy does not capture my fellow soldiers.
Private Kerry, I will  look out for you as all these days of fighting may have taken their toll so you may need to rest.   (dont know if hugs allowed in the army but never mind)
Captain Amanda, I believe you may have launched the weapon of mass destruction yourself? how id this go? As our leader I wish you all the luck in the world and hope that your courage and fighting spirit will see you through...
Hello Jo, I trust no more horrid dreams? You will have to get private Kerry to lend you her tank for the day (love it!) 
Stay strong troops and may the force with you (whoops star wars!  )

Pobby xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Mission update.

Private Kerry is down. The enemy has struck me a mighty blow. I'm going to retreat (to my bed with chocolate and chick flicks) but will remain in service in the support core providing an ear to bend where necessary for those of you still fighting the good fight. 

I may have lost this battle but I WILL WIN THE WAR!

Over and out! Private Kerry xx

PS Smileys are from bestsmileys.com


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Private Kerry
Am really sorry to hear this news  
Think you are very brave and Im sure Captain amanda will think of a suitable medal of decoration for you very soon!
Here for you if you want to offload.. 
You WILL win the war.
Love Pobby xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

private jo here reporting for duty. the enemy is looming in the distance, i can feel her ominent arrival.     not going down without a fight!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

[fly]       [/fly]

Private Cat x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!!  
Private sam here reporting for duty ma'me. As always i am ready for action.... Sad to say was the victim of a delayed attack last month, the enemy knew there target and out witted me at every post!! Unfortunatlly this month i was the victim of a surprise attack by my own S.I.L !!!!  She then procedded to torture me with the words.... I MUST BE VERY FERTILE!!! I don't know where she got her training from but let me tell you.... She's good!!  

Sooooo in the light of these recent attacks i feel it is time to join operation pantswatch and be part of the team! 
I offer unrivalled PMA and if attacked i shall fight to my last dying breath. I will be proud to stand on the front line and support the brigade whenever needed.

Over and out for now, a wounded but not defeated Private sam


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

May Day, May Day!  It's your Captain Here...I'm afraid I've been captured by the enemy and am currently stuck in the cells.  I'm chomping on chocolate and drinking rose wine to keep the spirits up.  

Mission aborted, rescue mission needed.  To all my other wounded soldiers, I will be out of these cells and back in the barracks with you shortly.  In the meantime, stay strong...

   

 xxx 

 For my non-wounded soldiers


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Captain, still awaiting a sight of the enemy although I have released 3 Weapons of Mass destruction (HPT) and they all had a negative result. I can feel the enemy drawing closer and I have increased my operation pantswatch duties to approximately 1/2 hour checks.

Sorry to hear the enemy has got you, am sure a rescue mission will be with you very soon - or the enemy will often release prisoners after 7 days back onto the battlefield.

Remain strong comrades - the enemy may win a battle but we will win the war

Sarah xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh dear, this is all going horribly wrong..I would love to say I could rescue you all and fight the enemy alone but I also feel the arrival is imminent..I have to leave for foreign shores on a secret mission tommorow at dawn so communication will be down for a few days but rest assured i will be looking for new recruits, I believe they are quite tough in the foreign legion!
If I am captured abroad and made a POW I will try to get a message via morse code or carrier pigeon..in the meant time, I hope all those captured will regain their strength very soon.
pobby xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sorry to hear of the captains capture. we shall not surrender but fight to release her from the enemys clutches!  

i have released the weapon of mass destruction with a negative result, am therefore in the sight of the ememy but will try and stay strong. 

private jo over and out


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Private sam here....

Captain amanda: Stay strong and keep up with the chocolate and rose.... i hear it's incrediablly good at times of distress  U are our captain and god damn it ma'am you can count on us to get you out of this mess.... we shall have the token strippers ready for u upon release.... 

Private jo: I am sorry about ur negative result with the weapon of mass destruction  I too released the weapon today, unfortunatlly with the same negative result..... This however does not faze me and i have taken worse hit's in the past, it is mearlly a blip in our mission, a task that will make us stronger and more deserving of our direct hits!! 

Pobby: Never say never my brave soldier..... hold out and then use ur w.o.m.d without shame and i shall be keeping my night vision googles pointed directlly at ur target...(   ) That sounds very wrong!!!! I shall be waiting on the morse code instead i think!! 

Private sarah: Sorry about ur negative hits with ur own w.o.m.d ..... we will get there in the end and remember soldier.... PUPO!! 

Private kerry: How are you doing soldier? pushing onwards and upwards....? u are a brave and strong private and it is an honour to fight beside you 

    Private Sam sighning off for now, will be back to check in with u girls later on 
                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Private Frill reporting for duty after being wounded by the enemy, ma'am!

The pesky enemy crept up on me a few days late, but I'm ashamed to say I didn't have the courage to release the weapon of mass destruction.  I won't be court marshalled will I?  I have undergone intensive training - 10 hours of watching Buffy Vampire Slayer - and am now ready to kick some monumental **** and head off any future attacks.

Private Sam - what is PUPO? I must have missed that in the training session.

Private Jo - be strong and ensure there are plenty of chocolate products at the barricades. 

Cap'n - any word from our foreign comrades?  Are the big guns needed (i have no idea what they would be, but it sounds good)?

Private Kerry - I hope your wounds are healing and you'll be back to fight the good fight very soon.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.......please don't forget the AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106736.0

Everyone's welcome for support, advice and of course constant knicker checking 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening private frill 

PUPO: Otherwise known on civvy street as.... Pregnant Untill Proven Otherwise

I too am familiar with the delayed attack!! The evil enemy waited a further 7 days last month from the normal attack schedule and then pounced like a ninja!!







But i find my fear this month is better than in previous battles..... i am prepared to fight









The weapons of mass destruction are a tricky weapon to master... i must admit i too fear them at times  
Keep the faith private frill
Private sam


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Greetings

Private Kerry here. Have spent some time in military hospital and have taken some very effective medication for the pain (aka day spa with choc caramel slices and large wine spritzers)! Ready to fight the good fight again. Obviously not ready for frontline action yet. Will be ready for active service in about a weeks time. In the meantime I am stocking up on essential artillery (HPT's and preseed) whilst insuring I eat as well as I can. I am on rations of pineapple juice and brazil nuts.

Must keep our morale high. It can be hard when our comrades take a hit and with our leader a p.o.w we must stay strong. Thinking of getting a Dame Vera Lynn CD. Then we could all sing along to cheer us up  .

Best of British to those of you immanently facing the enemy, 'Rule Britannia' and all that.

'We'll meet again' (as Vera would have sang)

Tally Ho! Private Kerry







xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

sisters in arms!
Pleased to report I have bought a weapon of mass destruction this afternoon and may have to unleash it in the morning before my foreign mission! Am hoping the enemy will wilt at the very sight and then I shall capture and slay it to punish it for all the wicked attacks it has made on my comrades over recent days! 
For those of you with war wounds,keep drinking the rose and eating the chocs...I fear I may be joining you soon but will give you an update upon my return on monday..
Roger, over and out ..............................xxx (Private Pobby  )


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

The enemy is strong this week, am afraid I also have been captured this morning  . However have a secret weapon planned for next attack - Clomid - if I am cleared to use it. 

Good luck to all comrades still in battle, I shall rejoin you as soon as I am released,

Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

The enemy is certainley strong this week...I launched my weapon of mass destruction in the early hours of today in what I thought was a well rehearsed suprise attack...sadly the enemy had the measure of me and retaliated with a negative result.
I am off to lick my wounds in the french trenches and ponder my next strategy...
I wish all of those still actively fighting all the luck in the world and rememeber we may be down but not out!
Love Private Pobby xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i am down. the enemy launched a suprise attack during the night. stay strong comrades, i may be a POW but i am preparing to fight once again upon release with the use of our secret weapon clomid. 

stay strong and do not give up

private jo xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Private Kerry reporting back for active duty.

Have made my way back to the front line and now ready to fight the good fight along with my fellow comrades. Bring on the tour of duty (2ww). I'm ready for anything the enemy sends my way. Will keep you all informed of any intel I pick up along the way.

Private Kerry, over and out.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning private kerry!

Well i was taken down by the enemy on wed.... very late surprise attack!! I had launched 3 WOMD before this time though all with negative results so should have realissed that the enemy was strong this month! 

Never the less.... i am prepared for the good fight this month, and aswell as my huge amunition stores ( pre-seed, vit's and opk's) i have also recruited a reflexologist to the brigade. she will see i am at fully strengh ready for the release of my  WOMD at the end of the month!  

Good luck once again private kerry and will be right behind you in this 2ww supporting u all the way  

                                                  Private sam xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

oh my god you girls are a scream! Just read all your posts. 
Ive never laughed so much       wish i was on my 2ww wait so i could join you but for now i will just keep reading. Much better than day time tv


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pvt M reporting from the front lines!
Has been a tough battle against the enemy, armed only with PMA.
Reconnaisance has advised against using WMD's, as result could have serious consequences on morale.
2ww battle is drawing to a close tomorrow, with rendezvous at checkpoint hcg.
Will report from the front. 

The battle continues! And remember, if lost, the war is not over!

Stay strong! 
Semper Fidelis!
M


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning private M

Just checking in with u girls....Am not on the front line myself till around cd20 but am watching ur activity from base camp with great enthusiasm! 
Have a PMA for our battles this month. Did u release the WOMD Private M And if so i really hope u had a succesful hit??
Am getting in lots of pre-front line practise at the mo  So that when i am called up again i am well stocked and fully loaded!! 
How is everyone else doing??

                                                Yours Private Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Wot oh chaps!

Well my battle is looming. Only days now until battle commences. Seem to be producing by own body armour that will be impenetrable to any hit aimed at the chest (massively swollen (.)(.))
No other symptoms that are reassuring me that I can confidently fight the good fight confidently. Have purchased necessary artillery, a discreet arms deal in Boots, WOMD ready and waiting for launch go ahead.

Best of British to all other troops, Love Kerry. xxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Captain, 

Private Sarah reporting back for duty. 
Have no WOMD left in my armoury, plan to purchase these late on in order to suprise the enemy with a late attack. 
Was not able to use secret weapon (code name Clomid) this month but am hoping that if I am still fighting next month this will be used to good effect. I feel the time must be due with our increasing numbers that at least one battle must be won. 

Come on comrades, I am sure at least one of us can win the good fight this month. Good Luck all.

Private Sarah


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Listen very carefully, I vill say vis only once! (in a whisper, don't want her to hear)!

I think I have the enemy in my sights. Would normally have expected an attack today, but the enemy has been a little sneaky in her strategy recently, but I'm on to her. She seems to be launching attack 2 days later than expected. I have womd at the ready but have my own surprise lined up. Shhhhh! _I plan to lull her into false sense of security and not launch my attack until Saturday instead of Wednesday! _ That'll teach her!!

Recon has reported back that there was a temperature drop this morning, feel she is near and maybe among us! But I will go down fighting!!

Best of British girls, your maternity wards need you!

Love Private Kerry


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Aaaargh! I've been hit. Will report back for duty on next month's mission.

Love Private Kerry xxx


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Troops, it's your Captain here!  I have been on a secret mission for the past few weeks, covertly observing the enemy.  At the weekend I shall be ready to be at the front-line and start the long 2WW again.  You have done me proud comrades whilst I've been away.  

PS I've discovered some new tactics, after some increased activity at the gym my womb lining has increased slightly (which I normally suffer from) so I feel raring to go this month:

(God Save the Queen blares out in the background).

We shall fight again Captain Red 
We shall fight her over the waiting rooms 
With our trusted dildocams
We shall scare her with our hormonal attacks of tears and aggressive outbursts 
We shall not be defeated!!!

Over and out..stand at ease!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello again captain. I have been observing from the side lines spying on the enemy and have learnt that selenium helps with thickening womb lining! I shall keep you updated as to whether this helps to defeat the enemy.

Holly, sorry you have bee struck down, stay   and start preparing for another battle.

   to all

Private Jo over and out


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Am expecting an attack any day now, have increased frequecy of knicker watching to every 3 minutes. 

Once attack begins I will release dildocam, clomid (hopefully), and HCG to reduce the risk of further attacks. 

I will also change location to egypt for 1 week to see if I can outfox the enemy. 

Good Luck Ladies, we will not give up the fight    

Private Sarah


----------

